# What Are The Odds



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This just happened at my DW's work to one of her co-workers also a vet.

Her co-worker was examining a pet rat for a breathing problem and figured out it had an infection. While he step out of the examining room to get the medication everyone in the Clinic heard Ouch!!!!!!! Bang!!!!!!! Thud!!!!! WHAT DID YOU DO!!!

The co-worker rushed back in the examining room to find the following:

The pet rat bit the owner in the finger while she was trying to put it back in its cage. The shock of the bit made her shake her hand sending the rat flying thru the air hitting the wall. The rat after hitting the wall hit the ground dead.







and her 2 children said "What did you do" after seeing this.

Her co-worker tried to save the rat but it had a broken back/neck.

What are the odds. The poor owner and her childern. How people bring a pet rat into a vet to get treated just to end up kill it
















Very sad but true. It happen yesterday.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy thats a bummer









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A pet rat? feel sorry for the kids I guess.

I must be bad, I thought the story was funny









John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

How sad! Personally, I couldn't have a pet rat in my house!

As an aside, Thor, my 13 year old daughter volunteers at our vet once a week. She's been doing it for almost a year. She's gone from cleaning out cages/stalls to assisting in surgery. She wants to be a nurse, so this is great training for her.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Rats!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I know I'm completely evil but, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Rats!
> [snapback]89872[/snapback]​


Ha ha ha!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> I know I'm completely evil but, I can't stop laughing.
> [snapback]89874[/snapback]​


I'm with ya on this one...guess we'll both have to be in the dog house for a while.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RVCarolina said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Rats!
> ...


That is funny. I my DW told me the story I had to laugh as well. However; a family pet is a family pet and than you start to think about the kids and how bad the mother must have felt.

Most rats live 2 years and cost about $5. To bring a rat to a vet for a visit is at least $40 for the office visit and $10 for the medication. So it is obivous that this family cares about their rat....then you end up killing it by mistake.









I did not have the heart to ask if the clinic charged the owner for the visit.









Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It probably would have been better if the rat got eaten by a snake or something....
















Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm sorry, but I can't feel to bad about there being one less rat in the world!

Maybe they can get a normal pet now... you know, like a Boa, or maybe a big hairy spider of something!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Very, Very sad for the kids and for the mother.

But you do have to admit it, the story is funny! What are the odds of that happening?

Yes, I agree to take a rat to the vet means that rat was very special.

Linda


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> A pet rat? feel sorry for the kids I guess.
> 
> I must be bad, I thought the story was funny whistling.gif
> 
> John


Don't feel bad John, I thought the same thing.....I do feel sorry for the kids, and I would hope that the Vet would actually try to make good on it, by getting them a new rat....but you never know. Did the Vet need any stitches?

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > A pet rat? feel sorry for the kids I guess.
> >
> > I must be bad, I thought the story was funny whistling.gif
> >
> ...


Tim

No stitches. The rat bit the owner while the Vet was getting the meds.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, I misunderstood your original post. Thought the rat bit the vet, and the vet was the one that flung it across the room. In that case, I really feel bad, because Mom must really feel like dirt....

It is still a funny story. (Boy, it's a good thing I went to church yesterday)

Tim


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

i feel bad for the mother, but not for the rat!

scott


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Poor family loosing a pet like that, we have lots of rats here at work, the ones that are in cages for those vets to learn on so they know that the smashed one had an infection.

Sure glad I like dogs, couldn't imagine taking my rat out hunting a rabbit or throwing a ball for it to bring back. To each his own I guess.

k


----------

